
New details emerge on AMD Zen - locusm
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5cffyt/newish_details_about_zen/?st=ivj74fsq&sh=adb1060e
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Welcome news. "All Intel, all the time, makes Jack a dull boy", to coin a
phrase ...

